# Manao aoana everybody :)



## 170018 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,
I'm Lafatra, I'm a citizen of and actually live in Madagascar.
I'm happy to be a part of your horse lovers community.
So .. I started riding on july 2014 and can't imagine not doing it.
I really like horses since I was child and I'd like to improve my riding every day ( im riding nearly once a week).

I dont have horse yet but hope to get one someday. At the barn, I often change of mount and I dont have any prefered .. 

Then, Im here if you have any question about me, my country or anything else.

Be blessed.

Lovaniaina.

p.s : Please excuse my english speaking, its not my native language and I just try to improve it also ..


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to horse forum! Always good to see others from the Pacific side of the globe. Please join in the discussions in the various pages of the forum. Post things about the horse world in Madagascar. We are a curious lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! your English is just fine. I, too, would like to see photos of riding on Madagascar. we think of Madagascar as so very "exotic". I did not even think of horses there. only lemurs!


----------



## 170018 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hii !

Happy to see some of you answered  

Yes, there are horses here not only lemurs and fosa  but not so exotic no lion, or zebra or hipopotamus (?) and NO pinguin please haha

When I'll find the right place I mean discussion to tell about riding in Madagascar I'll do it of course.

Nice to meet you all 

Friendly yours


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello Lovaniaina and a warm welcome to the forum. I look forward to reading any posts you would care to share of horse life in Madagascar.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Lovaniaina said:


> Hii !
> 
> Happy to see some of you answered
> 
> ...


I didn't understand the "no penguins" comment. Then I remembered that silly cartoon. Funny how people let the entertainment industry shape their perception of the world. 

The section called "horse talk" is a good place to post general things about horses. The "riding horses" section has places for the different riding disciplines. There is also a section called "horse pictures" where people have posted photos of their horses and the places they ride. Just explore and enjoy.


----------



## 170018 (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay, So I'll try "Horse talk"


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome!
I want to take a trip to Madagascar sometime in my life..just have to find the funds for it.

Your english isn't bad at all, it's better than my Nana's (Korean, who's been here for about 50 years lol). I do love watching people learn the language though. I don't know why, but I've always enjoyed it.

I look forward to hearing about/seeing pictures of Madagascar. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

